

Outrageous Canadian research study on Internet piracy is itself pirated. - dxjones
http://www.nowtoronto.com/news/story.cfm?content=169656

======
Wallo
It's rather sad that this type of news rarely makes the headlines, be it in
Canada or America. People really don't know how inept these organizations are.

------
Boxer
It was plagiarized, not pirated.

~~~
dxjones
You're right, as the article makes clear, but "pirated" makes a better
headline. :-)

